# Hola!!!.



## carlin (8 Jul 2013)

Me llamo Carlos,soy d
e ARgentinaQUiero pedir a algun compañero forero,si por favor me pueden mandar las medidas entre orificios del Dowelin Join,para copiarlo.Muy buen foro,los felicito por todos los aportes que hacen.E
Stoy aprendiendo muy bien con sus tecnicas,uya que soy un novato en carpinteria.MIl GRacias,p


----------



## carlin (8 Jul 2013)

La herramienta a la que me referi en el anterior mensaje es la de la foto que adjunto.Un gran abrazo =P~


----------



## carlin (8 Jul 2013)

No puedo insertar la foto.Me refiero a las medidas del JOIN GENIE




[/img]


----------



## heatherw (8 Jul 2013)

Hola Carlin, bienvenido al foro. No puedes adjuntar enlaces y fotos hasta que llevas por lo menos 3 (creo) posts, es para quitar el spam un poco. 

No me suena el Dowelin Join, quizas con la foto veremos el equivalente, puede que aqui en Europa se vende como otra marca.

Un saludo

Heather


----------



## MickCheese (8 Jul 2013)

carlin":1xfk9o8b said:


> Me llamo Carlos,soy d
> e ARgentinaQUiero pedir a algun compañero forero,si por favor me pueden mandar las medidas entre orificios del Dowelin Join,para copiarlo.Muy buen foro,los felicito por todos los aportes que hacen.E
> Stoy aprendiendo muy bien con sus tecnicas,uya que soy un novato en carpinteria.MIl GRacias,p



Google translate. 

My name is Carlos, I'm d and ARgentinaQUiero ask some fellow member, if you can please send me the measurements between Dowelin Join holes to copiarlo.Muy good forum, I commend you for all


----------



## MickCheese (8 Jul 2013)

carlin":fgundxpm said:


> No puedo insertar la foto.Me refiero a las medidas del JOIN GENIE
> 
> 
> 
> [/img]



Google translate. 
I can not insert the mean foto.Me JOIN measures GENIE


----------



## MickCheese (8 Jul 2013)

heatherw":35wkua7d said:


> Hola Carlin, bienvenido al foro. No puedes adjuntar enlaces y fotos hasta que llevas por lo menos 3 (creo) posts, es para quitar el spam un poco.
> 
> No me suena el Dowelin Join, quizas con la foto veremos el equivalente, puede que aqui en Europa se vende como otra marca.
> 
> ...



Google translate again

Hi Carlin, welcome to the forum. You can not attach links to photos to you wear at least 3 (I think) posts, is to remove the spam a bit. Never heard the Dowelin Join, perhaps with a photo'll see.


----------



## MickCheese (8 Jul 2013)

I think the question is about the joint genie. 

Something about spacing of the holes I think. 

I cannot help. 

Mick


----------



## heatherw (8 Jul 2013)

Hi Mick, that's right, he wants to make one and wonders whether anyone who owns one could measure the spacing between the holes so as to be able to copy it. Not as easy as it might seem, I suspect, especially as he says he's a novice at carpentry.


----------

